# Smoke unit wick replacement is GREAT



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I got the kit from portlines to repair my smoke unit in my 21085. I followed the instructions, made sure the nichrome coil measured out at 35-40 ohms, trimmed the wick a little, replaced the gasket, enlarged the holes in the guard that the wick threads through, slightly enlarged the hole that air gets blown through, and greased the inside of the plunger to form a better seal. Soldered it all up and WOAH this thing smokes nicely, even at low voltage! Got the pine-tree scented smoke too, which has a nice christmasy smell to it 

Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> So, I got the kit from portlines to repair my smoke unit in my 21085. I followed the instructions, made sure the nichrome coil measured out at 35-40 ohms, trimmed the wick a little, replaced the gasket, enlarged the holes in the guard that the wick threads through, slightly enlarged the hole that air gets blown through, and greased the inside of the plunger to form a better seal. Soldered it all up and WOAH this thing smokes nicely, even at low voltage! Got the pine-tree scented smoke too, which has a nice christmasy smell to it
> 
> Charles.


Get the coffee scented or cinimon. It's the only fluid my wife likes,lol.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm single, no wifey to worry about 

I'm probably the youngest AF guy here too, I'd wager...

Charles.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems likely, Charles. The rest of us are a bit closer to the end of the tracks than you are!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> So, I got the kit from portlines to repair my smoke unit in my 21085. I followed the instructions, made sure the nichrome coil measured out at 35-40 ohms, trimmed the wick a little, replaced the gasket, enlarged the holes in the guard that the wick threads through, slightly enlarged the hole that air gets blown through, and greased the inside of the plunger to form a better seal. Soldered it all up and WOAH this thing smokes nicely, even at low voltage! Got the pine-tree scented smoke too, which has a nice christmasy smell to it
> 
> Charles.


The less turns, the more smoke, but long life disappears.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you need wick for fluid units, try Tiki torch wick, it's much cheaper than the manufacturer's little hanks of the same stuff.


----------

